# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Kaupunkipyörät tulevat taas

## RSS

HKL tarjoaa tälläkin kesäkaudella kaupungilla liikkuville moottorikyytien lisäksi kevyempiä ajokkeja, sillä kaupunkipyörät ilmestyvät telineisiin tämän viikon aikana. Kaupunkipyörätelineitä on 26 eri puolilla ydinkeskustaa. Telineiden yhteydessä olevalta kartalta näkyy, millä alueella kaupunkipyörällä ajelu on sallittu.

Pyörän panttimaksu on 2 euroa ja sen saa takaisin, kun pyörän palauttaa telineeseen. Kaupunkipyörän käyttäjä voi lainata maksutta pyöräilykypärän Kaupungintalon Virka-infosta, Pohjoisesplanadi 11-13.

Kaupunkipyöräilykartta, telineiden sijaintipaikat ja muuta tietoa kaupunkipyöristä löytyvät HKL palvelee -linkin alta.

Nykyisen kaupunkipyöräjärjestelmän uudistamista suunnitellaan. Suunnitelman mukaan nykyiset pyörät korvattaisiin uusilla jo ensi kesänä. HKL-Liikelaitoksen johtokunta käsittelee kaupunkipyörien hankesuunnitelmaa tulevan torstain 14.5. kokouksessaan. Lisätietoa kokouksen esityslistasta.


Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------

